# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si shuhet heshtja?

## iPAMPOSHTUR

Si shuhet heshtja?

Jan disa njerez te shoqerushem, por te heshtur, nuk flasin shum.... Disa njerez nuk jan ac te hapur me ato qe rrin. Sikur dicka te terheq mbrapsht dhe ste len te komunikosh lirshem me njerez. Vet per sh. kur rri me nje grup shoksh, nuk flas shum madje hic. Ose me ndonje vajz kur dalim jasht, bisedojm por prap sikur jo sa duhet. Si zgjidhet ky problem? Kshillat tuaja jan t'mirpritura.

----------


## ChuChu

Flisni per kohen, gjithmone sherben per te thyer akullin.

----------


## hajla

Si shuhet heshtja?
heshtja mvaret dhe nga vete Personaliteti i shum nga disa INDIVID mund t'them se vete natyra i ka krijuar ashtu! por jan dhe disa qe e bejn me perpjekje per t'heshtur!-arsyaeja se,
ne raste te tilla ai/o Person duket qe kerkon koh, per vezhgim...ndon qe ka frig nga diqkahja dhe hesht,ndonse diqka qe nuk shkon ne favor te saj/tij hesht,ose ose insiston per dominim,per ti patur te gjitha per vete,lol!
nese bije fjala rreth takimit per nje dashuri, hapeni syt dhe mendjen se mendoi se nuk ka t'bej heshtja,nuk do zgjat shum, dhe mundohuni me qdo kusht ta dini pse hesht? koha kalon nuk pret, njhere bie verea kah dera!


hajla,

----------


## joss

Anglezet per te thyer heshtjen flasin per kohen, vererat dhe kuajt.

----------


## Mina

Me te shuar se heshtja nuk ka! Ndoshta duhej thene si thyhet heshtja?!

----------


## ||xXx||

Gjej nga nje muabet ne te cilin qe te dy keni njohuri dhe thyhet heshtja vet pa e kuptuar ndonje gje interesante dhe humoristike jo shum serioze mundesisht ta siguroj un qe do te boj pun sidomos per ke gocat se e kam pasur problem dhe vet kete pune ndersa tani cik me mir  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ihti

Depresioni te ben ta mbyllesh gojen. Koha e tepert neper duar, e cuar dem me gjera bosh, ta mbyll gojen. 

Po nejse, gje e mire eshte te jesh i heshtur, se po te jene te gjithe llafazane kush do degjoje?
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Delja ®

Shume e drejte. Te dyja keto qe ke permendur ta mbyllin gojen. Jo vetem gojen por edhe mendjen. 

Mendoj se ky miku qe e ka hapur temen nuk flet per rastet ku personi ne fjale (qe nuk flet) eshte i hestur per arsye se ka probleme te tilla, por ngaqe ashtu eshte nga natyra.

----------


## Dito

> Si shuhet heshtja?
> 
> Jan disa njerez te shoqerushem, por te heshtur, nuk flasin shum.... Disa njerez nuk jan ac te hapur me ato qe rrin. Sikur dicka te terheq mbrapsht dhe ste len te komunikosh lirshem me njerez. Vet per sh. kur rri me nje grup shoksh, nuk flas shum madje hic. Ose me ndonje vajz kur dalim jasht, bisedojm por prap sikur jo sa duhet. Si zgjidhet ky problem? Kshillat tuaja jan t'mirpritura.



Provo te shkosh ne majen e nje mali e te sodisesh me mire se kurre vetmine tende, e cila o do te hedhe ne greminen e meditimit ose do te nxjerre jashte, drejt njerezve normale.


*Dito.*

----------


## Prototype

Heshtja shuhet duke bertitur . me nje fjale personi duhet trajtuar ne menyre te tille derisa te "detyrohet" te flase , nese nuk i pergjigjet as te bertiturave dicka nuk shkon me te.

----------


## Foleja_

i PAMPOSHTUR

Nuk ka rendesi sa flet,por cfar thua kur flet. Kjo mos te mundoj aspak nese fjalen e duhur e thua ne momentin e duhur.Me mire  te te degjoj dikush me kurreshtje se cfar do te thuash, se sa te i mbyll veshet nga  fjalet e teperta dhe te pa rendesishme. 
Ne rrethin tim familjar kam nje person qe vertete flet pak por eshte xhevahir,dhe me beso qe secili e cmon teper. Bej vepra te mira  i nderuar, ato flasin  me shume se cdo gje tjeter.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Nuk eshte thene kote:"heshtja eshte ar", edhepse ka raste kur vertete heshtja flet me shume se fjalet. Une jam tip qe flet shume dhe meqe flas shume edhe gaboj shume, prandaj do te doja vertete te jem tip shume i heshtur dhe te flas vetem kur kam dicka per te thene.
  Si thehet heshtja tek ata qe jane te tille te lindur? Mendoj se ata jane shume me te cmuar ne shoqeri sepse fjalet iu peshojne ar, ndersa per ata qe flasin shume fjalet ne te shumten e rasteve nuk kane kurfar vlere...
   Une kam kaluar dhe po kaloj neper nje ferr te tille, si pasoj e fjaleve te teperta.

----------


## Skofiar

Heshtja eshte nje element shume i rendesishem i retorikes.

Personi i cili heshte kur dikush bisedon konsiderohet si nje degjues i vemendeshem i atij qe flet.

Disa e shiqojne si nje shenje e te menduarit- koncentruarit te tije
Kjo dukuri ne retorike ne shumicen e rasteve eshte vleresuar si pozitive.

Ekziston nje thenje gjermane :

"Nese folesit do ta dinin se 70 % e asaj qe e thone do te sherbeje si kundersulm ndaj tyre me siguri do te flisnin me pak".
Heshtje nuk do te thote te jeshe i qete dhe te mos thuash asgje, por do te thote degjim aktiv.

Heshtja eshte pauze per te menduar dhe jo pauze e te menduarit
Kush nuk mund te heshte ne momentet e duahura bene gabim te madh gjuhesore

Heshtja eshte ar
Te flasesh eshte argjend
Fjalen e duhur ta thuash ne kohen e duhur eshte diamant i mbeshtjellur ma platine

Ai qe ka heshte dhe ka degjuar me vemendje do te jete folesi me i mire.

Ne rrethin tim familjar kam nje person qe flet shume(Foleja_ thote qe flet pak) por eshte xhevahir, dhe me beso qe secili e cmon teper.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Si shuhet heshtja?
> 
> Jan disa njerez te shoqerushem, por te heshtur, nuk flasin shum.... Disa njerez nuk jan ac te hapur me ato qe rrin. Sikur dicka te terheq mbrapsht dhe ste len te komunikosh lirshem me njerez. Vet per sh. kur rri me nje grup shoksh, nuk flas shum madje hic. Ose me ndonje vajz kur dalim jasht, bisedojm por prap sikur jo sa duhet. Si zgjidhet ky problem? Kshillat tuaja jan t'mirpritura.


Well, you are hanging around with the wrong crowd my friend. Une nuk mendoj se te qenit "i heshtur" eshte ndonje problem psiqik, shoqeror, apo ...(verja vete emrin!) Ben mire te shoqerohesh me njerez "te heshtur" qe i pershtaten natyres tende them, dhe do ta shohesh qe heshtja eshte nje nga menyrat me elegante te komunikimit. Pac fat.

----------


## Humdinger

> Well, you are hanging around with the wrong crowd my friend. Une nuk mendoj se te qenit "i heshtur" eshte ndonje problem psiqik, shoqeror, apo ...(verja vete emrin!) Ben mire te shoqerohesh me njerez "te heshtur" qe i pershtaten natyres tende them, dhe do ta shohesh qe heshtja eshte nje nga menyrat me elegante te komunikimit. Pac fat.


Nice...të njëjtën gjë mendoj dhe unë.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Heshtja shuhet duke folur. HA HA 

Mos u merzit. Fol dhe mos e caj koken. Mendo cfare eshte me e keqja qe mund te ndodhi? Asgje! Perseri ne rregull do jeshe. 

Dhe e folura do praktike si cdo gje tjeter. 

Suksese

----------


## shigjeta

Per t'i gjetur nje 'zgjidhje' heshtjes, e mira do ishte te pyesje veten se cila eshte arsyeja qe te ben te mos flasesh (nese vertet mendon qe je i heshtur). Eshte kjo per shkak se si do e gjykojne te tjeret ate qe do thuash, eshte per shkak te shoqerise apo temave qe nuk te zgjojne interes? Nese nuk eshte asnjera nga keto, atehere do te thoja qe heshtja thyhet vetem me deshiren tende per te qene aktiv ne bisede.

----------


## Anisela

*Personalisht,jam tip i heshtur.Jam degjuese e persosur dhe ju jap kohe bisedave,ngjarjeve.I analizoj gjerat qe thuhen,qe ndodhin reth meje.Me ne fund me qetesine e duhur dhe heshtjen time ju jap zgjidhje!Kjo veti eshte e lindur dhe eshte nje pjese e personalitetit tim!!!
Me nje fjale,ju krijues i temes!Eja te heshtim bashke.....*

----------


## iPAMPOSHTUR

> *Personalisht,jam tip i heshtur.Jam degjuese e persosur dhe ju jap kohe bisedave,ngjarjeve.I analizoj gjerat qe thuhen,qe ndodhin reth meje.Me ne fund me qetesine e duhur dhe heshtjen time ju jap zgjidhje!Kjo veti eshte e lindur dhe eshte nje pjese e personalitetit tim!!!
> Me nje fjale,ju krijues i temes!Eja te heshtim bashke.....*


 :buzeqeshje:  lol 

Flm t'gjitve per komentet tuaja. 

Heshtja ime nuk esht ekstreme: Qe te kem nevoj te me bertas dikush qe tflas. As nuk esht nga depresioni, merzia, vetmia, apo te tilla. Ajo esht nga natyra. Edhe pse e di se heshtja ka te mirat e saja ne disa raste, me duket se nuk esht e nevojshme ne disa raste te tjera, psh. Kur po rri me shoqrin...nje kshill e vlefshme mu duk te gjej muhabete me humor, ose te flas per kohen...por kte te fundit se kuptova, kur that koha nenkuptuat motin, apo moden dhe gjera te tilla?!

Shum nga ato qe u than ishin ndihmuse. Por qe njeri te flas rrjellshem, si i behet ksaj?

----------


## citizen insane

> Heshtja shuhet duke bertitur . me nje fjale personi duhet trajtuar ne menyre te tille derisa te "detyrohet" te flase ,


dmth t'i behet ekzorcizem...

----------

